# 1953 Government and ACE 22 conversion value



## Ceapea (Jul 7, 2016)

Hello, 
I've been a member here for a while, mostly lurking. 
I have a Government model 1911 that is from 1953. I also have an ACE .22 conversion in the original box. I would like to know the current value of the pistol and the conversion together? I had them appraised in 2010, I had Hogue rubber grips on the pistol. At that time, I was told $1500 for the pistol in that condition (w/Hogues on it), I forgot to bring the original bake-lite grips. The ACE conversion was quoted at $600 by itself. Unfortunately, the original stocks have "shrunken" and will no longer go on the frame. I now have WWII vintage plain plastic stocks on it.
I don't know if I can post pics with such a low post count.

Thanks.


----------

